# Thyroid issue* Hypothyroidism *went to the Doctor today*



## burtle1987 (Feb 21, 2019)

I figure I'd make a new thread. I replied to my old thread last night where the doctor office called me and changed the appointment etc...

Long story short I ended up going today regardless. I poured my heart out and my doctors nurse practitioner did some digging. She found four years ago when I had lab work my thyroid was 5.0-5.2. She instantly went out and spoke to another doctor. They came back in and told me I need to be in the office at 8am tomorrow for lab work. They are now very concerned about my thyroid. She said it could be Hypothyroidism

She was asking me if the doctor addressed it four years ago and I said no...the doctor said I was fine. That doctor quit two years ago. Not sure why he lied to me.


I'm kind of freaking out and not sure what to think. I asked her if there's anyway I just had a bad day the day they did lab work and she said no, the thyroid doesn't work like that. She fears its way higher now.

Turning 32 soon
Always tired
no energy 
I can sleep 6-8 hours and 1-2 hours into work I can fall asleep sitting in a chair.
Cold chills
Feel super weak all the time
no sex drive
can hardly get a boner 
half boner if I get one
if I am lucky enough to get all the way hard I can't even really feel it. 
Once I get off I can't get hard or even think about doing anything sexual for at least a day.
head aches at least 2-3 days a week. 


Tomorrow is the day. I start fasting at 12am. Lab work at 8am. She said she will have the results by Friday afternoon. 


Have any of you had issues with your thyroid? Any advice? What ended up happening to you? What were you feeling?


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2019)

You need your thyroid and testosterone levels checked. Insist on it. The symptoms of being hypothyroid and hypogonadal can be similar. 

Get the bloodwork done and post it here. We can help you when we have that information. 

If it is hypothyroidism it is a really easy fix with a daily pill. Don’t sweat it!


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 21, 2019)

Jin said:


> You need your thyroid and testosterone levels checked. Insist on it. The symptoms of being hypothyroid and hypogonadal can be similar.
> 
> Get the bloodwork done and post it here. We can help you when we have that information.
> 
> If it is hypothyroidism it is a really easy fix with a daily pill. Don’t sweat it!





I will post up the results!!

Thanks. Its just scary the thought of having to take a pill the rest of my life. But its part of it I understand. 

It could be worse. 

I will know more Friday afternoon. I will go in after work to get a copy of the results.


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2019)

burtle1987 said:


> I will post up the results!!
> 
> Thanks. Its just scary the thought of having to take a pill the rest of my life. But its part of it I understand.
> 
> ...



I have to take multiple pills a day to be healthy and have since childhood. 

My life’s no harder than yours because of it


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for the motivation


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 21, 2019)

Like Jin said, dont be scared.  You should be excited that you might finally stop feeling awful all the time. I dont know much about thyroid issues but Ive known a few people who were hypo (and one hyper), and wow did their lives change once they got everything balanced out!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 21, 2019)

I've posted this before:
Make sure your Dr orders all the following tests otherwise a hypo diagnosis may or may not be accurate. Just because your tsh is in the normal range doesnt mean you cant be hypothyroid.
If your reverse t3 is high then even with normal tsh it means you have the correct amount in your system but its not getting into your cells to be used for energy and other things.
Typically Dr's only chack tsh and make a diagnosis based on that.
Also as said get your total test and free test and estradiol (sensitive) tested.

Post up results

1. TSH
2. Free t3
3. Free t4
4. Reverse t3
5. Tpo antibodies
6. Antithyroglobulin
7. Iron serum
8. Iron saturation
9. Ferritin
10. Uibc
11. Tibc


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 21, 2019)

Agree with the above from Rhino.

There is no reason to freak out over a thyroid issue, I've had problems with mine all my life.  Think of it this way, you're one step closer to finding a potential problem that is easily treatable and will make a big difference in your life once under control.  This is a good thing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2019)

Be happy that you have someone who gives a damn on the job. I have a primary care physician but he is a punk bitch. So I see the NP in the office and get way better care. I prefer their approach to treatment often times.

Good luck man let us know how you make out.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 22, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> I've posted this before:
> Make sure your Dr orders all the following tests otherwise a hypo diagnosis may or may not be accurate. Just because your tsh is in the normal range doesnt mean you cant be hypothyroid.
> If your reverse t3 is high then even with normal tsh it means you have the correct amount in your system but its not getting into your cells to be used for energy and other things.
> Typically Dr's only chack tsh and make a diagnosis based on that.
> ...



here's the thing that pisses me off. She already had written down to test most of the things you listed. 

I asked her if she will test my FREE test not just my overall test.

she said NO! WTF?
They took two vials. She said there's no need to take 4 vials (which equals a complete test. test of everything) which you guys know that. 

I go uh, just testing my overall test means nothing..correct? She goes, nope...that will tell me if you have low test. I don't need to know your free test levels. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Be happy that you have someone who gives a damn on the job. I have a primary care physician but he is a punk bitch. So I see the NP in the office and get way better care. I prefer their approach to treatment often times.
> 
> Good luck man let us know how you make out.




I will know  the results today! I'm eager to find out what is going on.


----------



## KINGIV (Feb 22, 2019)

burtle1987 said:


> here's the thing that pisses me off. She already had written down to test most of the things you listed.
> 
> I asked her if she will test my FREE test not just my overall test.
> 
> ...


 **** that!  I would’ve told her you work for me right now and if you won’t do it we need to get someone in there who will. I don’t know about you but I pay a pretty penny every week for my health insurance about $100 a week whether I need it or not! 

What’s done is done but I would go back and make a written complaint with the doctors office.  Don’t ever take no for an  answer. They’re ****ing with your body and your money, don’t ever let them think they have a say with either, both belong to you and you alone.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 22, 2019)

Total ignorance.  Several of us on here have "normal" total test but gutter free test.  Free is truly the number that matters.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 22, 2019)

KINGIV said:


> **** that!  I would’ve told her you work for me right now and if you won’t do it we need to get someone in there who will. I don’t know about you but I pay a pretty penny every week for my health insurance about $100 a week whether I need it or not!
> 
> What’s done is done but I would go back and make a written complaint with the doctors office.  Don’t ever take no for an  answer. They’re ****ing with your body and your money, don’t ever let them think they have a say with either, both belong to you and you alone.





Gadawg said:


> Total ignorance.  Several of us on here have "normal" total test but gutter free test.  Free is truly the number that matters.





That's why I'm so pissed. I asked so many times. I'm paying the dam bill...not them. 


I had to take off work early the night before and everything so I could get to the appointment in time.

I walk in and demand certain things and she sits there and tells me no that free test doesn't matter and this and that doesn't matter it has nothing to do with how i'm feeling blah blah blah


what matters is your over test and your thyroid count and vit d, t3/t4 etc..


That's what she kept saying. I don't know. I haven't heard a word from them but yeah.....i'm so disappointed. The reason she wouldn't give me the free test count is because 4 years ago my overall test was in the 550-570 range. She said there's no way it has dropped much below that and with that number it means my free test would be in normal range -_-


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 22, 2019)

burtle1987 said:


> That's why I'm so pissed. I asked so many times. I'm paying the dam bill...not them.
> 
> 
> I had to take off work early the night before and everything so I could get to the appointment in time.
> ...



That last statement is also patently false.  If you live in a non-communist state, you can order your own bloodwork to test this stuff but Id start doctor shopping anyway because your current caregiver is not looking out for your best interest.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 22, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> That last statement is also patently false.  If you live in a non-communist state, you can order your own bloodwork to test this stuff but Id start doctor shopping anyway because your current caregiver is not looking out for your best interest.






I live in Illinois. I've heard of walk in clinics where you can order the panel online and take it in. 

I just don't know where to go. 


I'm near Peoria, Illinois


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 22, 2019)

I fired a 'respected' endocrinologist because he wouldnt run the tests I wanted.

It then cost me about 1k total with ordering my own labs then traveling out of state to labcorp to have them done, but thats what started my path back to health.

Here's a couple.

First one uses quest diagnostics
https://www.directlabs.com/

Second one looks like you can order directly from Labcorp
https://www.labcorp.com/test-menu/search

I personally use labcorp for my testing because I have a portal I can log in to and see all my tests online.

The other labs may have something like that too but I like Labcorp and the way it's displayed.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't have the results in my hand but my doctor said i'm fine. 

Said the thyroid is now in normal range

The only issue she said is low vitamin d and high white blood cell count 



she said test is in the high 500's


but like I said...she would NOT measure the free test.

I'm so pissed that she would not do that. 



I don't know how I can be fine with how I feel. I just don't get it. 


I fell asleep sitting in my chair at work today. This shit is not normal.....

I can sleep 6-8 hours and just randomly fall asleep at times. 


she said i'm not diabetic or anything. Which i'm thankful for. I just don't understand. I don't know why she wouldn't test my free test. I asked her so many times to do it. I thought she was and now come to find out she did NOT.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'll get a copy of the results soon as I can. They are preparing them for me now. I probably won't be able to pick them up until Monday morning though. 


I'll post the results.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 22, 2019)

Have you tested for sleep apnea?


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 26, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Have you tested for sleep apnea?




The doctor called again today. She prescribed me 50000 IU's of Vitamin D.

I take 1 pill per week for 4 weeks.

Blood work needs to be done in 4 weeks to see where my vitamin D levels are. 


High white cell blood count.


Doctor also said I need to have a sleep study done. They are going to talk to my insurance company about it. 


They finally agreed to do a FULL panel March 22nd when I go back for my 4 week check up.



A copy of my labs from last week are ready to pick up. I'm hoping to go get them tomorrow or Wednesday. It has been crazy busy for me with work and all. 

I'll post the results when I get the paper work in hand.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2019)

Low vitamin D can present symptoms similar to being hypogonadal. 

I am concerned about the high white cell count. Any recent injury or illness? What did they say about it?

They are doing things correctly. Just keep headed forward and post full blood work when you get it. 

Hang in there. I know I didn’t have much of a will to live before I solved my issues.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hang in there burtle, you're making progress, more than I ever made with my endo. I ended up firing him.
Keep us posted


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> Low vitamin D can present symptoms similar to being hypogonadal.
> 
> I am concerned about the high white cell count. Any recent injury or illness? What did they say about it?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support 

I had high white blood cell count 4 years ago when I had labs done. The doctor once again said nothing to me about it. 

I haven't been sick in over a month or so. I had a cold over a month ago. But it wasn't anything serious. Just a head cold. 



Rhino99 said:


> Hang in there burtle, you're making progress, more than I ever made with my endo. I ended up firing him.
> Keep us posted




Thank you!

I'm staying positive and I'm going to keep pushing forward!!


----------

